# Toilet guest...



## Xanthine (Jan 16, 2013)

So today a, urm, guest was found in the toilet. I managed to fish out the owner from under the rim. At first I thought it would be a cane toad, but it looked more like a large green tree frog, but brown. About 100 mm long, uniform light brown colour, no warts, no ridges above the eyes. Any ideas what it was? It escaped down the toilet to, I hope, how it got in.


----------



## CameronWright (Jan 16, 2013)

Green tree frogs can actually go quiet brown not sure if its a juvi thing or what though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanthine (Jan 16, 2013)

It really was quite large. Also, I'm in the Ipswich region if that makes a difference.

- - - Updated - - -

It really was quite large. Also, I'm in the Ipswich region if that makes a difference.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 16, 2013)

I was just about to say that at 100 mm that is a big frog. Really, only Litoria caerulea fits the bill. Being in Ipswich does not really change that. They naturally vary in colour and while most are an olive green colour, they can also occur as olive brown. They also change colour according to the background, temperature, lighting and if stressed. Here is an article of some brown ones that occur on magnetic island…
Litoria caerulea- Green treefrog - Magnetic Island Frogs

Blue


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 17, 2013)

View attachment 278033


heres one of my green tree frogs. He can go from bright green to maroon/brown while my other 3 have more limited spectrum of colour, from light green to a dark green.


----------



## rvcasa (Jan 29, 2013)

In Ipwsich?
100 mm?

Must be defo a GTF!
(I'm not that far)


Mine goes dull green/brown when he's not so exposed to UV light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

